# PC nimmt Windows CD beim booten nicht an



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab am heutigen Tage einen neuen PC zugeliefert bekommen auf dem noch kein Betriebssystem vorhanden ist.
Nun wollte ich eine passende CD einlegen, habe aber das Problem das er diese beim hochfahren nicht erkennt.
Bei meinem alten PC ist es das gleiche Problem allerdings hat dieser schon ein Betriebssystem und man kann die CD nachher über den Arbeitsplatz öffnen, nur leider nicht während des Bootvorgangs.
Meine Frage ist also: Liegt es an der CD oder könnte das eher mit den PCs zusammenhängen?


----------



## Rethelion (15. Oktober 2009)

Hast du im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge so geändert, dass der PC vom CD-LW bootet?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Oktober 2009)

öhömm *hust*
wie geht denn das^^?


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Oktober 2009)

Beim Hochfahren des PCs mal schauen. Mit F11 kommst du meißtens ins Boot Menü. Steht da welche Taste. Im Bootmenu musst du mal sehen, dass du als 1st. Boot Device dein DvD Laufwerk hast und als 2nd. Boot Device deine HDD (Festplatte)


----------



## Rethelion (15. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> öhömm *hust*
> wie geht denn das^^?


Drück mal den Entf-Knopf auf deiner Tastatur wenn du den PC anschaltest, dann kommst du ins BIOS. Nur da kann ich dir keine genaue Anleitung geben weil es bei jedem anders heisst.
Kannst ja mal alle Menüs durch gehen und evtl findest du da was wo Boot, Boot-Priority oder Bootdevice steht.

Ich könnts dir genauer sagen, wenn du mir den Namen deines Mainboards verraten könntest oder wenigstens den vom BIOS(müsse irgendwo stehen nachdem du Entf gedrückt hast).


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Oktober 2009)

hm ok werds mal versuchen
hoffe ich mach nichts kaputt^^
danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Kyragan (15. Oktober 2009)

Bei älteren BIOS-Versionen kanns auch mal F1 sein. :x
Steht aber in der Regel deutlich sichtbar im ersten Screen beim Start.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Oktober 2009)

leider steht da nix im ersten screen^^
ist BIOS = Bootmenü ?
im BIOS finde ich leider nichts in richtung laufwerke
geschweigen denn optical drive


----------



## Rethelion (15. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> leider steht da nix im ersten screen^^
> ist BIOS = Bootmenü ?
> im BIOS finde ich leider nichts in richtung laufwerke
> geschweigen denn optical drive



Wenn dein BIOS ein Bootmenü hat ist es noch einfacher. Dort kannst du dann das CDLW auswählen und der bootet direkt vom Laufwerk.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Drück mal den Entf-Knopf auf deiner Tastatur wenn du den PC anschaltest, dann kommst du ins BIOS. Nur da kann ich dir keine genaue Anleitung geben weil es bei jedem anders heisst.
> Kannst ja mal alle Menüs durch gehen und evtl findest du da was wo Boot, Boot-Priority oder Bootdevice steht.
> 
> Ich könnts dir genauer sagen, wenn du mir den Namen deines Mainboards verraten könntest oder wenigstens den vom BIOS(müsse irgendwo stehen nachdem du Entf gedrückt hast).






Rethelion schrieb:


> Wenn dein BIOS ein Bootmenü hat ist es noch einfacher. Dort kannst du dann das CDLW auswählen und der bootet direkt vom Laufwerk.



nein hat leider keins^^
also die BIOS version ist v02.61
das Mainboard heisst GF615M-P35 und hat die modellnummer MS-7597


----------



## Rethelion (15. Oktober 2009)

Soa der Mainboardname hat mich weitergebracht:

Du drückst die Entf-Taste um ins BIOS zu kommen;dort gehts du ins Menü "Advanced BIOS Features" und da müsste irgendwo "First Boot Device" stehen.
Dort trägst du dann das DVD/CD-Laufwerk ein, bei Second Boot Device logischerweise dann die Festplatte(Harddisk).
Dann müsste dein PC normalerweise von CD booten.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Oktober 2009)

alsoso langsam fall ich vom glauben ab
ich hab es so umgeändert das bei 1st boot device das laufwerk angegeben war und bei 2nd boot device die festplatte angegeben
hat nicht funktioniert
dann hab ich f11 gedrückt und bin ins boot menü gelangt, hab da das laufwerk angewählt und das ging auch nicht
ich glaube es liegt an der cd...
ich werds mal an diesem pc probieren...wenns dann auch nich klappt is die sache wohl klar


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Oktober 2009)

Hast du die Settings auch gespeichert? (glaube das war F10)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Oktober 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Hast du die Settings auch gespeichert? (glaube das war F10)


ja hab ich
so habs auf dem rechner hier probiert und das hat auch net gefunzt
liegt wohl ziemlich sicher an der CD
danke für eure zeit und hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hmm. Welches OS ist es denn? Schau mal ob dre PC beim Start überhaupt auf das Laufwerk zugreift (LED blinkt).


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Oktober 2009)

ja hab nachgeschaut klappt aber leider och net


----------



## xdave78 (15. Oktober 2009)

ja blinkts denn oder blinkts  nich?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Oktober 2009)

erst blinkt es dann ist es durchgehend an


----------

